# 2 x 4 tent LED?



## CaliSmoke (Sep 28, 2020)

New to all this but need/want a LED light for a 2 x 4 tent...budget $250.
Does it exist?
And what about all these quantum boards I see?
Thanks...


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

Hmmm.....wasn't quantum one of those pills we took in the 60's??


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 29, 2020)

@CaliSmoke , welcome!   Have you started your search for your light?   What have you found that you like? 

Those quantum boards out now, are sweet.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 29, 2020)

Check out Timber LED's. Have used 4/200 watt ones in my 3' X 7' grow space. Gonna add 3/100 watt Daisy's to aid in flowering for my next grow. I love 'em.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Sep 29, 2020)

From all that I have researched BudgetLED look the best so far.  But there are so many that look alike.


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 29, 2020)

I think you are ok budget wise, not sure if your time line but you could also plan on doing two lights, pick one up now and block off half the tent while they get bigger and grab the second on a Black Friday deal in time to open the other two feet. I like HLG/Marshydro/Spider


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh, and whatever you get make sure it has a dimmable driver, LEDs are serious and full blast can be rough on lil ones


----------



## CaliSmoke (Sep 29, 2020)

Actually no hurry really and I like the idea of Black Friday.  Dimmable yes.


----------



## Carty (Oct 1, 2020)

CaliSmoke said:


> New to all this but need/want a LED light for a 2 x 4 tent...budget $250.
> Does it exist?
> And what about all these quantum boards I see?
> Thanks...



I can save you a lot of headaches here... been there,  done that.   took me 3 purchases to get the performance I wanted in same size tent,  then upgraded  to a 2 x 2.5 x 6.5ft by Gorilla Tent.  Love it.

Back to lights.  First one was good just not enough power.  2nd one was more power but still in the line of lights
I learned is called "  Blurple " for the color spectrum they call full...  slow poor growth especially in veg.  heat, etc.

Did some more research, watched video's on the tube... learned even more.   and if you cannot afford to build your own very nice ones,  the open panel lights with daylight spectrum is the way to go..  still a full  spectrum light and even has a UV for late in harvest..

Spider Farmer SF 1000 ...  not 1000w just a name...  after 2 grows I'd say it's equivilant to a 400w hps without the heat.  Veg growth is not just great but stupendous.. enormous .  Top  plants at 2wks old, flower at 3.. you'll kill it.

HGL also makes a nice panel light using the same Samsung Diodes..  Quantum Board is a made up name by HGL because they thought it sounded cool.. a board is a board.  both run same nice ballasts also, both adjustable but the HGL is easier to do so.. personally I left mine at factory settings so far.

My light has gone up a little bit since I bought it for $249...  but do NOT PURCHASE a purple glower

Photo:   3wks old,  veg'd only 3wks old and a few days into flowering...


----------



## CaliSmoke (Oct 1, 2020)

Great information on the Spider and
I think it’s the right size to.
Thanks for the information.
Great pics of your babies !!!


----------



## Carty (Oct 4, 2020)

CaliSmoke said:


> Great information on the Spider and
> I think it’s the right size to.
> Thanks for the information.
> Great pics of your babies !!!



    The 2 purchased prior performed well,  but dayum..  you wanna see why Spider Farmer SF1000 for our size tents brother Cali..  here they are just a week or so later..


----------



## CaliSmoke (Dec 22, 2020)

Seems like Full Spectrum is the way to go for sure with emphasis on more *Red* lighting for better flowering.
Now I'm trying to decide...pretty sure I can't go wrong with any one of theses but any suggestions?

*...BudgetLED-Series 3+ Full Spec

...Migro Aray 2

...Horticuture Light Group 100 RSPEC

...Spider Farmer SF 1000*


----------



## sharonp (Dec 25, 2020)

CaliSmoke said:


> Seems like Full Spectrum is the way to go for sure with emphasis on more *Red* lighting for better flowering.
> Now I'm trying to decide...pretty sure I can't go wrong with any one of theses but any suggestions?
> 
> *...BudgetLED-Series 3+ Full Spec
> ...



I have the Spider Farmer. It is a good light. It is only 100 watts though. I started out vegging three plants and it was fine, but flowering it wasn't enough, I had to rotate them around but it worked. I would only do two plants next time. I don't have a tent though so there was no reflection material.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Dec 26, 2020)

The more I read about the flowering stage of cannabis... the closer I am at getting one of these.

*...BudgetLED-Series 3+ Full Spec

...Horticuture Light Group 100 RSPEC*


----------



## sharonp (Dec 26, 2020)

I would like to get one of the longer ones, there is always new technology after you buy the light you want. Somebody comes up with something better.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Dec 27, 2020)

Went with the BudgetLED...


----------



## sharonp (Dec 27, 2020)

CaliSmoke said:


> Went with the BudgetLED...


Let us know how it is after you get it. It is nice to have good reviews. Some of them have components from the same companies like Samsung.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Im thinking about this system.









						ViparSpectra® XS2000 240W  Infrared Full Spectrum LED Grow Light with Samsung LM301B Diodes (IR Included) & MeanWell Driver
					

Buy ViparSpectra XS Series XS2000 at ViparSpectra official online store. Samsung LEDs. MEAN WELL driver. Dimmable LED grow light. Full spectrum including IR. No-fan cooling system. Free shipping. 3-year local warranty and awesome customer support.




					www.viparspectra.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Im thinking about this system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say you can hardly build that light your self for the same price
I just built a 300watt HLG panels for around 275.
I would have gone this route


----------



## CaliSmoke (Dec 27, 2020)

Holiday sale so I paid  $184.80 total.
Happy with that plus customer service was great...very friendly/helpful/informative. That alone sold me.
And I did emailed each company, compared each light to my needs and I was asking the newbie questions...BudgetLED had me at hello.


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

CaliSmoke said:


> The more I read about the flowering stage of cannabis... the closer I am at getting one of these.
> 
> *...BudgetLED-Series 3+ Full Spec
> 
> ...Horticuture Light Group 100 RSPEC*


Just wait brother,  your growth in veg is going to amaze you.. the daytime white vs the bluple leds (great for clones) ,  is no comparison.   
Plant at 3wks from seed under my SF1000

Best of luck


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jan 4, 2021)

Excited for what is to come.
Now I'm looking for seeds...Indica.


----------



## sharonp (Jan 4, 2021)

Carty said:


> Just wait brother,  your growth in veg is going to amaze you.. the daytime white vs the bluple leds (great for clones) ,  is no comparison.
> Plant at 3wks from seed under my SF1000
> 
> Best of luck


You are using the Spider Farmer 1000 in your tent? I have the same light but I don't have the tent. I closed in part of  my grow area with plastic to save on heat but I need something more reflective.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm kind of going to do both tent and side wall of room with a couple LED shop lights.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jan 5, 2021)

Carty said:


> Just wait brother,  your growth in veg is going to amaze you.. the daytime white vs the bluple leds (great for clones) ,  is no comparison.
> Plant at 3wks from seed under my SF1000
> 
> Best of luck


4 plants in your tent...isn't that kind of tight?
And I see the price of the SF1000 is at around $160 but you said you paid $249?


----------



## Carty (Jan 6, 2021)

CaliSmoke said:


> 4 plants in your tent...isn't that kind of tight?
> And I see the price of the SF1000 is at around $160 but you said you paid $249?




Yes, it can be a bit tight without proper training... and I made a mistyping error,  I paid $149,   sorry bout dat.  be
a bit stupid to brag about over paying... LMAO

When plants grow so fast and get bigger then you thought, yes, 4 can be to many, matter of fact,  I just took the Star  Pupil clone over to my buddies place because it's so slow to take off rooting that she is just to far behind.  Same place it started it's life as he keeps our moms,  and damn, these Lemon Britches are bigger then I ever thought, well the one is....  so now like last run, down to 3.  so took advantage of the extra space and did some LST work and did some staking..

with starting so many strains I don't know their growing styles ya never know who is gonna stretch 3x's and who
won't stretch much so running 4 is no problem.. luckily I have a place to send the extra plant to and I still get a
taste of her...  decided to turn her into a mom and size her up..


----------



## Carty (Jan 6, 2021)

sharonp said:


> You are using the Spider Farmer 1000 in your tent? I have the same light but I don't have the tent. I closed in part of  my grow area with plastic to save on heat but I need something more reflective.



Yes I sure am... and wow did it turn things around for me compared to the purple/blurple led lights..  and because we
live in a 55+ park in close qrtrs, plus not wanting to cut any holes in our new place, a tent in the closet was our choice..
found a small tent that worked for 2yrs, then decided it was time to upgrade..  Gorilla tents are so worth the $$..
bought a 2ft x 2.5ft x 6.7ft tall tent..  plus if I need to later on I can add 2 more feet to the height with a  zip on addition..  very cool and talk about a well made product.. worth every penny and then some, reflective material is of the very best available...   then I do something different,  I suck the air out and then push it into a filter and get almost no odor in the house...  



CaliSmoke said:


> I'm kind of going to do both tent and side wall of room with a couple LED shop lights.



LED shot lights...  should work fine man.  I'm firing up my smaller 2 x 2 x 4 tent, by Cool Grow, for starting some
babies...  hoping to start sexing strains and then take them to my buddies to be test grown...  should be fun..

best of luck with your projects you 2..  SharonP you'll be amazed at what this light does in a tent...


----------



## Carty (Jan 6, 2021)

I apologize for sharing bad info when I stated I paid $249 for my SF1000 light, it was a typing error I failed to catch..
Paid $149 and it's worth twice that.  I had started with a UFO style light, gave it to a friend for clones, same with a
different style but also purple/blurple like the 1st.  this daylight white spectrum is why I'd guess my tent game has
finally been turned around...  that said, lets continue


----------



## Carty (Jan 6, 2021)

After reducing the numbers from 4 to 3 plants by taking the Star Pupil clone over to my buddies house, funny, it's
where she started her life.. he keeps all out moms.. 





So, I decided to take advantage of the extra space and do some LST work..

The Oger clone on her 3rd run really got spread out after staking her...





Goat & Monkey Seeds....  Lemon Britches pheno #1.  She gets any taller I'll have to bend her top half over..





Topped off the soil and gave them a feeding of Roots Organics HP2 to help induce budding...


----------



## sharonp (Jan 6, 2021)

I just started my second grow. I am using my spare bathroom so, at least it is a small area but I need to get some reflective material.  It is a work in progress.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jan 7, 2021)

Yo Carty how tall are you plants?


----------



## mean4green (Jan 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Hmmm.....wasn't quantum one of those pills we took in the 60's??



I was aware of them, but too young (pre-drug days),
but I remember my older brother & his friends refer to them as "panty droppers"

I guess da ludes were the first "date rape" pills.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2021)

No,,alcohol was the first panty droppers and still is.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 28, 2021)

sharonp said:


> You are using the Spider Farmer 1000 in your tent? I have the same light but I don't have the tent. I closed in part of  my grow area with plastic to save on heat but I need something more reflective.


They make a Mylar roll you can put up easily on walls, in closets, plywood, pretty much any flat/smooth surface comes in a roll. Also the rolls of Mylar come with different mil thickness so since your wanting to hold in heat I’d go with 6 mil over 2 mil, thicker sheet more insulation to hold heat


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2021)

If your using a tent i thought it already had reflective walls. Mylar is a big pain in the ass. I have never used a Tent but my grow rooms are painted with highly reflective PURE WHITE FLAT PAINT.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> If your using a tent i thought it already had reflective walls. Mylar is a big pain in the ass. I have never used a Tent but my grow rooms are painted with highly reflective PURE WHITE FLAT PAINT.


Yea Cali smoke has a tent but that was a reply for Sharonp, asking about something more reflective for their grow room


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 28, 2021)

But back on topic, I just bought a electric sky es180 for 280+tax(normal price=420) for a 2x4 area
Canuks on YT does half p in closet with this light 

the reason price was so low is, the green sunshine co, are having a sale right now so it’s 294 for es180 then I used code “growgreen” to drop it 5% to 279 but the sale is for two more days till the 30th September
Just letting you know if you have not got a light yet @CaliSmoke


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2021)

ChronicalClouds said:


> Yea Cali smoke has a tent but that was a reply for Sharonp, asking about something more reflective for their grow room


Cool so i answered their question then. Flat white paint,,,easy to apply and easy to touch up and plenty reflective.


----------



## sharonp (Sep 28, 2021)

ChronicalClouds said:


> They make a Mylar roll you can put up easily on walls, in closets, plywood, pretty much any flat/smooth surface comes in a roll. Also the rolls of Mylar come with different mil thickness so since your wanting to hold in heat I’d go with 6 mil over 2 mil, thicker sheet more insulation to hold heat


Hey Thanks.  I thought I would take a break in the winter, but just ordered new seeds.  Right now I am using a closet and it is working out pretty good.


----------



## sharonp (Sep 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> If your using a tent i thought it already had reflective walls. Mylar is a big pain in the ass. I have never used a Tent but my grow rooms are painted with highly reflective PURE WHITE FLAT PAINT.


I have a satin paint I believe it isn't flat but it isn't gloss.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Flat White paint is cheap. Satin will work but not as good as flat, and you defiantly don't want to use a gloss.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I was aware of them, but too young (pre-drug days),
> but I remember my older brother & his friends refer to them as "panty droppers"
> 
> I guess da ludes were the first "date rape" pills.


Qualudes. Long story, I was likely one of the first in US. Drawer full of sample cards, 9 on each. We saw they were sleeping pills, good enough. What would some doc be doing with an entire drawer of sample cards of ludes?

Boy we were popular.

Bubba


----------



## BigJer (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Hmmm.....wasn't quantum one of those pills we took in the 60's??


Man your old!!


----------



## BigJer (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey I'm late as hell but Craigs List is my go to for some good deals.


----------



## BigJer (Sep 29, 2021)

What the fucks up with the censorship?


----------



## BigJer (Sep 29, 2021)

?????????


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

BigJer said:


> What the fucks up with the censorship?


Some words are censored by the sites filters ....pain in the arise but we learn how to get around it like I did here.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

Amazing I get censored with **** so I use fk.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)

Shits Fucks Damns Hells

So all i gotta do is add an S at the end. How funkings funny is that shits yas sons a bitches. 
Watch this.....Donalds Trumps


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2021)

You guys are fuckings funny ass  shits...  muwahahaa...

Okay brothers... when I find a good inexpensive light I like to share it with others..  first real find for me was the Spider Farmer light I still run in my Gorilla Light tent..  2 x 2 x 6.7 (and can add a height extender later if  needed).. cool.

But, I needed something a little cheaper for my smaller 2 x 2 x 4 Cool grow tent..  T5 just did not cut it, slow growth..

After a few tries, I found something that is just knocking it out of the park..  
SZHLUX Grow Light 2FT 80W (2×40W) 
Full Spectrum LED Grow Light, Linkable Light Strip, Grow Lamp with On/Off Switch - *2 Pack





Same Plants 8 days later under these lights...






*


----------

